# help! card for a gay marriage



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm racking my brains on what to make for a card for a couple of gay friends  (male) who are getting married in the next few days
i always make my greetings cards and they're usually photographic studies of flowers in some shape or form (from my own photos) sometimes i cut shapes out of the photos eg a house shape for a moving in card/teeny clothes for a new baby etc
for wedding cards i've got some black and white roses and other lovey looking flowers but it doesnt seem quite the thing for 2 men 
i'm really STUCK..i'm veering towards just 'congratulations' cut out letters at the moment but it doesnt seem very imaginative 
any ideas??

kj x


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi KJ,
I saw a lovely card with 2 bow ties on it for a gay marriage (I think it was in Scribbler)
just an idea...
Jane
xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I suppose it all depends on the guys themsleves  
I know that I could get away with flowers/feathers in pinks and purples for a Wedding card for my gay mates cause that is what they are like


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you say you use photos what about one of them on the fornt of the card (could you get one ?) + some apt words for the occasion, you will know what best suites 

xxx


----------



## Bloomelle (Dec 10, 2007)

I saw some lovely cards for Gay marriages in M&S the other week

xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

bout time they got into the mainstream you would have thought everyone would have jumped on the bandwagon when the law for civil ceremonys was changed 

i struggled a couple of years ago when 2 friends had a blessing, it was like a wedding the white gown ballons + party but by eck was hard getting a card 

what about moonpig.com 

xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

Just looked on ebay  ,

there's loads of  ideas you could  copy on there hon 

Luv  Sue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have seen some unusal and lovely one with the Pride rainbow colours on  - so 2 champagne glases and the rainbow in pride colours, a Rolls Royce with pride ribbon etc. Have a look on the internet. Some say 2 brides, 2 grooms , mr and mr, mr and mrs (with the s crossed through) etc. I always manage to find my gay friends anniverasry card, so even to the happy couple is appropraite, another one that says soul mates etc.  2 rings, hearts are neutral and in theme I used to like card making but don't have the time now but I always try to customise with stick on hearts and diamonds as I like glittery things.

Do an internet serach for civil partnership cards rainbow weddings etc and maybe you'll get some ideas. Love to see/hear what  decide on as a theme why not post a photo when you've done , I'm sure they'll love it
L x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for all the hints and tips guys..i did a bit of searching the net for inspiration and decided in the end on cutting 2 champagne glasses out of a b+w piccie and it looked quite good actually  

kj x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

they'll love it hun, its the fact that you have handmade it that will mean so much too, hope you have a nice day at the ceremony + hope they have a great one 

xxx


----------

